# Silverlands Orphanage Sept 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 

I am pleased to bring you my report on SILVERLANDS! This has been on my list for some time, and with it being fairly close to me, why hadn't i done it before?!

Visited with MrDan, The_Raw, Extreme Ironing and Lenston!

Anyway, after hearing the stories about secca, alarms, CCTV, PIRs and loudspeakers at this place, it was about time we found out for ourselves.

Some history:

The Actors Orphanage was started in 1896 by Kittie Carson at Croydon and was established as The Actors Orphanage Fund in 1912.
In 1915 the Orphanage moved to Langley Hall at Langley (was in Buckinghamshire - now in Berkshire). The orphanage was both a home and a school to approximately 60 children. At ages 15–17 pupils sat the School Leaving Certificate of Cambridge University and if 10 subjects were taken to Matriculation.
The home and school was moved to Silverlands at Chertsey, Surrey in 1938 where it remained until 1940. In September 1940 the Orphanage was evacuated to the USA where the children were housed in NY City at the Edwin Gould Foundation, and the children were sent to local schools.
After the War ended the Fund established a home (once again at Silverlands, Chertsey). This arrangement ended in 1958 and The Actors' Orphanage ceased to exist.

It's recent history is more controversial, after having served as an orphanage and a nurses training college for much of the latter 20th Century, in 2001 plans were made to relocate patients from Wolvercote Clinic for convicted paedophiles.

With 23 schools located within 2.5 miles of the Silverlands estate, one primary school just 5 minutes down the road, this caused a local outrage, on Oct 26th of that year the first of many candlelight vigils were held outside Silverlands by protestors, these were repeated weekly between 17:00 and 19:00 for several months. During these events the buildings went under intense refurbishment and maintenance, the ultimate bill for this and the required security arrangements almost hit £5'000'000. In July of 2002 it was confirmed that Silverlands would not be utilised for the rehabilitation of paedophiles, however the building has been vacant for the most part ever since.

Sorry about the amount of photos but i took 121 here, these are just but afew.....


IMG_2098 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2101 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2103 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2107 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2109 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2120 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2121 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2128 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2135 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2136 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2142 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2148 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2155 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2156 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2162 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2164 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2174 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2176 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2191 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2192 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2198 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2204 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2210 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2212 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2219 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2227 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2195 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2230 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2099 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

What can i say, a fantastic building and a personal fave of mine i mjst say

Hope you enjoyed my photos

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2014)

I think I should give you some "friendly" abuse, you jammy swine!! but cracking job mate, some perfect photography! along with shots I have not seen before, a brilliant collection of photos which I think are your best!! one let down no jigsaw mask, so I have to see your smug mug! good work mate be pleased!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 29, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> I think I should give you some "friendly" abuse, you jammy swine!! but cracking job mate, some perfect photography! along with shots I have not seen before, a brilliant collection of photos which I think are your best!! one let down no jigsaw mask, so I have to see your smug mug! good work mate be pleased!



Thank you very much. I am very jammy indeed yes, and id agree on some of my best photos to date. Obvs helped by the beautiful site to photograph. Stunning this place, truly beautiful 

Thanks for the very nice comment!


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 29, 2014)

Exceptional!! Like you always wanted to see this since we recced it about 3 years ago but unlike you still not been in it. YOu made us wanna see it EVEN more.. well done on that, ace report!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 29, 2014)

Mars Lander said:


> Exceptional!! Like you always wanted to see this since we recced it about 3 years ago but unlike you still not been in it. YOu made us wanna see it EVEN more.. well done on that, ace report!



Thanks very much Mars!  Im sure you will see it one day soon. This place is just that word you used, EXCEPTIONAL


----------



## brickworx (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, those stairs are always beautiful....excellent pics. Thanks Jigsaw.


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 29, 2014)

Lots of nice decay going on here and yes those stairs are pretty special. Good job on this.


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 29, 2014)

stunning stairs and agree with mocking, one of your best sets


----------



## skankypants (Sep 29, 2014)

Great work pal.,after we failed at this a while back it's always been in the back of my mind!...super stuff.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 29, 2014)

Excellent photos you've got there


----------



## HughieD (Sep 30, 2014)

Major staircase action there - great set.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely set there..it's one I have always fancied but the alarms and all that has put me off..but might be worth the risk


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 30, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> Lovely set there..it's one I have always fancied but the alarms and all that has put me off..but might be worth the risk



Certainly worth the risk mate. 

Thanks all for the comments. Im very pleased with the photos tbh.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cracking set of photos,the staircase is quite something.Thanks for showing.


----------



## cuboard (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes mate banging set of shots and an awesome location... top work!


----------



## Geordielad (Sep 30, 2014)

love the pics nice job


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 30, 2014)

Awesome job. Can't believe you managed to do this without being interrupted. I never even got as far as the courtyard before secca showed up. 

Liking the new name as well, Dutty


----------



## Onmyown (Oct 1, 2014)

Great shots there fella, I like the close ups of the locking mechanism on one of the doors...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Yeah. I still can't believe I got in and out with no issues myself!


----------



## barogerl (Oct 1, 2014)

*A millionaires Mansion?*

What an enchantingplace, shame the damps seems to have got into one room. Strange the electricity has been left on. 
Must visit next time I am down that way
Barogerl


----------



## LENNY147 (Oct 2, 2014)

Was a fun day, cool pics


----------

